# Too skinny?



## skittlenips (Jun 22, 2016)

Noticed one of my blue jeans appears to be a little bit skinny, I feed every other day FFs dusted with Repashy Calcium Plus. Is this frog too skinny?


----------



## bulbophyllum (Feb 6, 2012)

I would not consider that frog skinny.


----------



## skittlenips (Jun 22, 2016)

Here’s another angle, not sure if it’s the off angle or the way he’s sitting


----------



## JasonE (Feb 7, 2011)

skittlenips said:


> Here’s another angle, not sure if it’s the off angle or the way he’s sitting


We need more pics from various angles. He looks fine in the first pic and at death's door in the second one.


----------



## skittlenips (Jun 22, 2016)

JasonE said:


> We need more pics from various angles. He looks fine in the first pic and at death's door in the second one.


Im gonna move him into a quarantine container so I can monitor him better and I’ll take more pics once he’s moved over


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Arms look 'matchsticky' = poorly bred animal


----------



## gotfrogs? (Sep 18, 2018)

He definitely looks in bad shape. Is he eating? If he wont take fruit flies you will need to feed him springtails. If he wont take springtails the prognosis is not good.


----------



## skittlenips (Jun 22, 2016)

gotfrogs? said:


> He definitely looks in bad shape. Is he eating? If he wont take fruit flies you will need to feed him springtails. If he wont take springtails the prognosis is not good.


I dropped some dusted fruit flies right next to him today and he did eat. I’m separating him now.


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Is the frog wild caught? 

It looks underweight to me but not dangerously so.


----------



## skittlenips (Jun 22, 2016)

fishingguy12345 said:


> Is the frog wild caught?
> 
> It looks underweight to me but not dangerously so.


He is wild caught unfortunately. I’ve only had him a little over a month.


----------



## skittlenips (Jun 22, 2016)




----------



## skittlenips (Jun 22, 2016)




----------



## Chris S (Apr 12, 2016)

I'm seeing these guys appear everywhere. They are "farmed" or "WC" depending on who you ask.

It looks skinny in most pictures, worse his front arms look a bit weak. It could be stress, shipping, etc. I'd suggest keeping him somewhere with spring tails in abundance, and make sure he is eating. It may also have been a lack of vitamin A that got him to this state. Might be worth dusting with some Repashy Vit A once a week for a couple weeks as well, in case he is having some problems eating due to a lack of it (it can cause issues with their tongue). Try to observe it eating, see if it swallows what it catches or if it takes a few times. The latter can indicate a Vit A deficiency.

Is it with other frogs? The stress on these WC ones often lets internal parasites run rampant a bit. Good diet and rest and they can usually overcome, but I'd keep this frog far away from the rest of your collection while you QT!


----------



## skittlenips (Jun 22, 2016)

Chris S said:


> I'm seeing these guys appear everywhere. They are "farmed" or "WC" depending on who you ask.
> 
> It looks skinny in most pictures, worse his front arms look a bit weak. It could be stress, shipping, etc. I'd suggest keeping him somewhere with spring tails in abundance, and make sure he is eating. It may also have been a lack of vitamin A that got him to this state. Might be worth dusting with some Repashy Vit A once a week for a couple weeks as well, in case he is having some problems eating due to a lack of it (it can cause issues with their tongue). Try to observe it eating, see if it swallows what it catches or if it takes a few times. The latter can indicate a Vit A deficiency.
> 
> Is it with other frogs? The stress on these WC ones often lets internal parasites run rampant a bit. Good diet and rest and they can usually overcome, but I'd keep this frog far away from the rest of your collection while you QT!


I saw him eat today and he didn’t seem to have any issues catching dusted fruit flies. I’ve separated him and put him in a different room. I dropped a BUNCH of springtails from my culture into his quarantine tank and a bunch of dusted fruit flies. I have 4 of these WC blue jeans imported from Costa Rica and the other 3 are plump happy frogs. Hopefully with some quarantine time this one can recover.


----------



## Chris S (Apr 12, 2016)

skittlenips said:


> I saw him eat today and he didn’t seem to have any issues catching dusted fruit flies. I’ve separated him and put him in a different room. I dropped a BUNCH of springtails from my culture into his quarantine tank and a bunch of dusted fruit flies. I have 4 of these WC blue jeans imported from Costa Rica and the other 3 are plump happy frogs. Hopefully with some quarantine time this one can recover.


If they are all together, most certainly it is being bullied. They can be pretty mean if not in pairs.

If he is eating, he will do fine I think, but you may not want to introduce him back into the tank.


----------



## Tijl (Feb 28, 2019)

Yep, these are the latest 'Nicaragua' import.

Feeding it or providing it extra vitamines won't help. 

This frog 100% sure need treathment and ot highly possible your other frogs also need it. So I recommend to take it to a vet.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

all recent - past several years imports of the 'strawberry or blue jean' dart frog are Nicaraguan not Costa Rican. Big difference.


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

If these frogs were sold by one of the large general online herp suppliers (as I suspect they were), they all need to be QTd, fecal tested, PCV swabbed, and medicated as needed based on those tests before introducing them to their permanent viv.


----------



## skittlenips (Jun 22, 2016)

Socratic Monologue said:


> If these frogs were sold by one of the large general online herp suppliers (as I suspect they were), they all need to be QTd, fecal tested, PCV swabbed, and medicated as needed based on those tests before introducing them to their permanent viv.


I bought them from a local herp store here in Arizona, reaaaaaallly wish they told me they were wild caught before I purchased otherwise I wouldn’t have purchased them. Considering how they priced them I thought they were captive bred. They also told me they were imported from Costa Rica not Nicaragua… I trust you guys though thank you for the correction. Frogs were $125 each so I assumed (stupidly) they were captive bred.


----------



## skittlenips (Jun 22, 2016)

Philsuma said:


> all recent - past several years imports of the 'strawberry or blue jean' dart frog are Nicaraguan not Costa Rican. Big difference.


What’s the difference if you don’t mind me asking?


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

skittlenips said:


> I bought them from a local herp store here in Arizona, reaaaaaallly wish they told me they were wild caught before I purchased otherwise I wouldn’t have purchased them. Considering how they priced them I thought they were captive bred. They also told me they were imported from Costa Rica not Nicaragua… I trust you guys though thank you for the correction. Frogs were $125 each so I assumed (stupidly) they were captive bred.


Yes, those are the ones I'm thinking of. FWIW, wholesale on those is $30 currently -- live animal pricing in shops (herps, aquarium fish) is about 300% of wholesale much of the time on average, higher on animals that have a higher rate of attrition before sale. Someone got a buck or two a handful to go out and catch them, probably.

A person could hunt up CB pumilio of some nice locale or other from a breeder for about that price.


----------



## JasonE (Feb 7, 2011)

skittlenips said:


> I bought them from a local herp store here in Arizona, reaaaaaallly wish they told me they were wild caught before I purchased otherwise I wouldn’t have purchased them. Considering how they priced them I thought they were captive bred. They also told me they were imported from Costa Rica not Nicaragua… I trust you guys though thank you for the correction. Frogs were $125 each so I assumed (stupidly) they were captive bred.


Costa Rican blue jeans are quite a bit more pricey. And not easy to find. They wouldn't be at any herp store.
These Nicaraguans have been going for about $250 a pair though. So you wouldn't have overpaid if you bought a treated pair. But it's highly unlikely anyone along the supply chain there has quarantined and treated these frogs.


----------



## skittlenips (Jun 22, 2016)

Socratic Monologue said:


> Yes, those are the ones I'm thinking of. FWIW, wholesale on those is $30 currently -- live animal pricing in shops (herps, aquarium fish) is about 300% of wholesale much of the time on average, higher on animals that have a higher rate of attrition before sale. Someone got a buck or two a handful to go out and catch them, probably.
> 
> A person could hunt up CB pumilio of some nice locale or other from a breeder for about that price.


Damn that sucks, I just watched a video on how to swab and test for Chytrid and Renavirus so I’ll get a swab and order the test.


----------



## skittlenips (Jun 22, 2016)

Swabbed all frogs and Ranavirus and Chytrid came back negative. I’m going to start a deworming regimen.


----------



## skittlenips (Jun 22, 2016)

Little dude/dudette has been gaining weight like crazy. Looking much healthier but I’m still keeping him/her separate.


----------



## Tijl (Feb 28, 2019)

skittlenips said:


> Little dude/dudette has been gaining weight like crazy. Looking much healthier but I’m still keeping him/her separate.
> 
> View attachment 303131


Great news


----------



## Chris S (Apr 12, 2016)

likely was being bullied.


----------

